# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2012



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2012 às 11:44)

Bom dia .

Depois de mais uma noite fresca...o ambiente já vai aquecendo ,com 27.6ºC e o vento rodou muito fraco para SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2012 às 13:14)

Vai subindo a temperatura...com 30.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2012 às 18:47)

Boas,tarde ...neste momento a brisa,já vai varrendo o ar quente,com 30.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 33.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2012 às 21:19)

Boas,agora ainda melhor ...a brisa a correr em força,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Ago 2012 às 12:11)

Bom dia

Mais uma manhã de céu limpo.

23,0ºC por agora com 11,2ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2012 às 14:19)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui o ambiente...vai aquecendo e o sol bem quentinho ,com 31.7ºC e vento fraco WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2012 às 16:35)

Boas ...quentinho,com 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2012 às 19:42)

Boas,tarde ...neste momento,a minha amiga brisa...já a correr com o ar quente,daqui para fora ,fresquinho é que é bom  ,com 28.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2012 às 22:47)

Boas ...a brisa mais calma com 22.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2012 às 12:22)

Bom dia .

Hoje promete ...céu limpo e vento fraco de SSW,com 30.0ºC e o sol muito quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2012 às 14:42)

Boas,fornalha em aquecimento ...o sol parece lume ,com 33.6ºC e vento fraco e .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2012 às 16:41)

Tarde ...o vento de WNW aumentar,mas muito ,com 34.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.1ºC / 35.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2012 às 18:25)

boas
depois de alguns dias de stress por causa de uma avaria no modem, cá me vieram por um novo hoje, cá volto a postar novamente

hoje por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com o vento moderado e com rajadas algumas bem fortes durante toda a tarde... 

temperaturas de hoje: 

15.1º C de minima
27.4º C de máxima

atuais: 
céu limpo vento moderado e sigo com 25.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2012 às 18:47)

Boas,por aqui o ventinho...já rola com alguma velocidade ,com 30.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2012 às 20:58)

Boas,ambiente bem melhor...na rua ,a brisa continua bem forte,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2012 às 21:57)

tudo calmo por aqui, o vento já parou o ceu esta limpo e a temperatura desce lentamente... sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2012 às 00:26)

Boas,o vento neste momento passou a fraco e rodou para SWW,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2012 às 16:14)

Boa tarde .

Céu limpo...com nuvens NWN,ambiente com menos ,com 32.0ºC e o vento de WNW...aumentar .


----------



## Serrano (4 Ago 2012 às 17:58)

27ºC no Sarzedo, com nuvens altas em aproximação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2012 às 19:30)

Boas,a temperatura hoje em boa descida...a brisa em força ,com 26.4ºCº.

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 32.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Ago 2012 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado

*Temp. 22.4ºC
HR 48%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2012 às 22:24)

A brisa hoje ainda continua forte...parece vêm por ía,dois dias mais frescos...aleluia ,com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2012 às 23:42)

O vento continua moderado com rajadas de WNW...bem fresco ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2012 às 13:48)

boas

ontem o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, com vento moderado desde o meio da tarde, ate ao anoitecer... 

temperaturas:

13.3º C de minima
27.8º C de máxima


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2012 às 13:49)

hoje a manha foi de céu nublado, mas com boas abertas. não houve vento ate agora... sigo com 23.6ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2012 às 14:06)

começa agora a levantar-se vento, mais uma tarde de ventania... sigo com 24.1ºC


----------



## Serrano (5 Ago 2012 às 16:53)

21ºC no Sarzedo, com um vento fresquinho....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2012 às 17:43)

Boas,mais fresco...muito bom ,pela manhã...ainda muitas nuvens com uns pingos pelas 9h e picos ,agora com céu limpo e a brisa ainda não abrandou desde ontem,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2012 às 19:59)

Boas,céu limpo e hoje fresco ...sabe bem,com 21.4C e a brisa continua forte.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 26.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2012 às 21:52)

boas

tarde de ventania como de costume estes dias, com o céu nublado. 

extremos: 

14.9º C de minima
25.3º C de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, vento agora já mais fraco e sigo com 17.5º C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2012 às 21:58)

Boas,o vento moderado continua,com 17.4ºC e arejar a casa .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2012 às 10:48)

A EM do IM de Macedo de Cavaleiros, Bagueixe, registou no passado dia 5 uma mínima de 0.4ºC. Veremos o dia 6 e de hoje.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Ago 2012 às 11:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A EM do IM de Macedo de Cavaleiros, Bagueixe, registou no passado dia 5 uma mínima de 0.4ºC. Veremos o dia 6 e de hoje.



Boas Duarte

No ano passado no mês de Agosto existiu um sítio onde caiu geada acho que foi em  Tarouca que até abriram um tópico aqui no fórum. Se em Macedo de Cavaleioros existisse seguidores do tempo talvez pudessem dizer se caiu geada pois uma minima tão baixa neste mês é muito provável que tivesse geado.
Quando estiver novamente estas mínimas como a de Macedo de Caveleiros quem tiver familiares toca a perguntar.


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2012 às 13:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A EM do IM de Macedo de Cavaleiros, Bagueixe, registou no passado dia 5 uma mínima de 0.4ºC. Veremos o dia 6 e de hoje.



Já tinha sido discutido por aqui... essa estação está com algum problema. Por exemplo ontem registava ás 17h 5ºC... Obviamente que esses valores não correspondem á realidade.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Ago 2012 às 13:44)

vitamos disse:


> Já tinha sido discutido por aqui... essa estação está com algum problema. Por exemplo ontem registava ás 17h 5ºC... Obviamente que esses valores não correspondem á realidade.



Desconhecia, fica a explicação então, obrigado vitamos



Miguel96 disse:


> No ano passado no mês de Agosto existiu um sítio onde caiu geada



A geada não cai. A geada é quando o orvalho solidifica. Quanto muito sincelo, o que em Agosto duvido imenso.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2012 às 13:59)

Boas,muito sol e a temperatura amena...só hoje ,com 26.4ºC e hoje o vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2012 às 15:10)

Boas,o vento continua fraco...vai subindo,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## vitamos (6 Ago 2012 às 15:22)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A geada não cai. A geada é quando o orvalho solidifica. Quanto muito sincelo, o que em Agosto duvido imenso.



Duarte o caso referido ocorreu mesmo em Agosto do ano passado. Efectivamente existiram noites de mínimas próximas de 0ºC, num mês de Agosto que apresentou valores de temperatura mínima pouco frequentes (embora não se possam considerar "raras"). Mas neste caso específico, não só pela sinóptica, mas também pelas estações circundantes e registos diurnos absurdos, os valores de Macedo são mesmo para ignorar de momento.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Ago 2012 às 18:35)

boas

por aqui o dia ja foi mais calmo, o céu esteve geralmente limpo, com o vento mais fraco. 

temperaturas: 

12.7º C de minima
26.2º C de máxima 

atuais: céu limpo não já vento e sigo com 25.0º C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2012 às 20:54)

Boas,por aqui...ao contrário de ontem nada se mexe ,a temperatura vai embalada ,com 24.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.6ºC / 30.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2012 às 22:55)

Boas,agora já com uma brisa ligeira ,com 21.2ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2012 às 07:30)

Boas, céu limpo 

*Temp. 11.9ºC
HR 93%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2012 às 12:57)

Bom dia .

Dia de muito sol e prometido ambiente ...vai aquecendo ,com 30.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2012 às 14:41)

Boas ...vai aquecendo,vento fraco e com 32.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2012 às 18:34)

Boas,tarde  e continua a esta hora ,vento fraco e ,com 33.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.1ºC / 34.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2012 às 19:59)

Boas, foi um dia de verão

*Temp. 28.4ºC
HR 20%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de WNW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2012 às 20:02)

Nada se mexe ...com um bafo ainda ,com 33.4ºC...está bonito .


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Ago 2012 às 20:13)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algum vento durante a tarde... 

temperaturas: 

14.2ºC de minima
30.4ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e com um incêndio feio para os lados de oliveira... sigo com 25.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2012 às 21:00)

Tudo calmo e nada mexe...já começou a baixar o mercúrio ,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2012 às 22:52)

Boas,com direito ainda uma ligeira brisa ...pela cidade paira uma nuvem de fumo ,com 25.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2012 às 08:55)

Bom dia, muito fumo no ar 

*Temp. 22.2ºC
HR 41%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de SW*


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2012 às 10:16)

Boas, ainda muito fumo no ar 

*Temp. 28.0ºC
HR 25%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de SW*


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2012 às 11:22)

Boas, muito  

*Temp. 31.5ºC
HR 23%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2012 às 12:51)

Boa tarde .

Lá fora o sol...já queima ,está bonito ,com 31.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2012 às 15:48)

Boas  ...por aqui,durante cinco minutos foi cá um vendaval ,as rajadas chegaram aos 35km/h de SSW...mas o ambiente na rua está de inferno ,com 35.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2012 às 15:53)

Boas, está bastante 

*Temp. 34.7ºC
HR 21%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 11.5 km/h de NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2012 às 18:50)

Boas,ainda está na hora perigosa por aqui...com 34.8ºC e um vento  de SWW ...o sol ainda queima .

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 35.9ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Ago 2012 às 21:00)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de sol, e algum vento durante a tarde. 

extremos: 

15.0ºC de minima
30.3ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo mas com algum fumo, não ha vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 23.4ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2012 às 21:02)

Boas, por aqui já está bem mais fresco 

*Temp. 23.3ºC
HR 31%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2012 às 22:21)

Boas,ainda dura o ...e está para durar esta noite,há que manter a casa fresca...já vai subindo a temperatura no interior,bem mais fresca ontem,25.0ºC,a esta hora com 26.7ºC e tudo fechado...daqui a 24h já vai nos 29.ºC e já é um problema ...onde tenho AC ligado na casa perto dos 25.0C ,na rua com 27.3ºC e uma ligeira brisa de NWW.

E agora vou por o quintal ao fresco...uma regazinha .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2012 às 23:22)

Rega feita ...ainda dura ,com 26.2ºC e vento fraco agora de NWN.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2012 às 07:21)

Bom dia, céu limpo 

*Temp. 12.9ºC
HR 81%
pressão 1018 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2012 às 10:47)

Bom dia .

Dia de inferno hoje ...a esta hora já marca 30.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2012 às 11:03)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia nasceu com céu limpo, vento fraco de NE/E e ambiente abafado; tal como tem sido habitual nos últimos dias.

Atuais 26,3ºC e 35%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2012 às 12:54)

Boas,sufoco  na rua...com 33.4ºC e um vento muito  de SSE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2012 às 15:14)

Boas ...lá fora muita bruma e visibilidade muito reduzida ...ambiente de inferno  ,com 37.0ºC e vento fraco de SSE e quente.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2012 às 15:29)

Tempo muito quente, com cerca de 33ºC lá fora, sem vento e com uma sol a pique, abrasadoramente quente. Abafado este ambiente!

Como era já previsto, os incendiários começaram já a preparar novos crimes, e um deles ocorre já a menos de 3km daqui, em zona semiurbana...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2012 às 16:01)

Boas ...vai subindo com 38.0ºC e o vento agora de SSW moderado...é só ar .


----------



## Norther (9 Ago 2012 às 16:47)

boas tardes por aqui a minha estação marca 36.9ºC
céu limpo mas nota-se poeira no ar
vento fraco SE
20% HR
1019 hpa

http://wind.tau.ac.il/dust8/dust.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2012 às 17:59)

Boas ..hora perigosa  ,com 38.4ºC e vento muito quente de SW...parece um forno .


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Ago 2012 às 18:36)

Na barragem Marechal Carmona só se está bem dentro de água. Às 16 estavam 40 graus e um vento quente mas quente. Vai ser uma noite upa upa.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2012 às 18:47)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, mas com o céu esbranquiçado. o vento soprou temporariamente fraquinho durante parte da tarde. 

temperaturas: 


15.9ºC de minima
33.6ºC de máxima

atuais:

céu limpo mas esbranquiçado vento fraquinho e sigo com 29.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (9 Ago 2012 às 18:49)

Céu limpo esbranquiçado, com ambiente bafado e com vento fraco a moderado de SW/W.

Atuais 31,1ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## Johnny (9 Ago 2012 às 21:12)

Daqui a algumas horas parto para o alto douro (Carrazeda de Ansiães- Bragança), tendo em conta as previsões para amanhã para a capital de distrito, 39º de máxima, espero bater _records_ junto ao rio...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2012 às 21:32)

Boas,neste momento vento nulo...ajudando a descer a temperatura ,com 31.1ºC e ainda muito .

Dados de hoje 20.0ºC / 38.8ºC .


----------



## Norther (9 Ago 2012 às 21:42)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Na barragem Marechal Carmona só se está bem dentro de água. Às 16 estavam 40 graus e um vento quente mas quente. Vai ser uma noite upa upa.



Essa zona é uma fornalha no verão mais parece Alentejo, foste ao Boom e ficaste por ai? 

estão 28.9ºC com céu limpo
23% HR
1018 hpa
vento fraco de SE

A máxima foi de 37.3ºC
a mínima foi de 18.9ºC
esta noite promete ficar acima dos 20ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Ago 2012 às 21:49)

Por Maçores, o Mário Barros relata uma máxima de 38,9 ºC e actual de 32 ºC, há cerca de 10 minutos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (9 Ago 2012 às 22:05)

Norther disse:


> Essa zona é uma fornalha no verão mais parece Alentejo, foste ao Boom e ficaste por ai?
> 
> estão 28.9ºC com céu limpo
> 23% HR
> ...



Não estou para as festas da aldeia. Aliás acabei por fugir ao Boom mas ainda andam aqui escuteiros. Ehehe

Toda esta zona é um forno aliás agora estão certamente mais de 30 graus. Não corre qualquer tipo de vento.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2012 às 22:41)

Boas, por agora

*Temp. 21.1ºC
HR 56%
Pressão 1022 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2012 às 22:42)

Boas,jardim ao fresco...já levou com uma rega ,com 30.1ºC  e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2012 às 23:57)

Por aqui ainda se sofre ,com 28.6ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2012 às 07:18)

Boas, céu muito nublado 

*Temp. 18.4ºC
HR 81%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de E*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia...apareceu muito nublado,o sol ainda mal se viu ,mas o ambiente está abafado,com 30.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## PedroAfonso (10 Ago 2012 às 11:26)

E em Idanha o céu está coberto por uma neblina mas o calor já é mais que muito a esta hora. Cerca de 31ºC. Continua a não correr vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2012 às 12:13)

Boas ...muitas nuvens e bruma ,ambiente abafado e vento fraco...vai ser uma tarde de inferno ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## Norther (10 Ago 2012 às 12:53)

Boas tardes por aqui estão 33.8ºC com céu algo nublado
20% HR
1022 hpa
vento fraco NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2012 às 13:13)

Nuvens e ambiente abafado ,com 35.8ºC e vento quente


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2012 às 14:47)

Boas ...nuvens e mais ,com 37.9ºC e vento muito .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Ago 2012 às 18:29)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente com o céu esbranquiçado, houve um momento que ate ficou escuro... o vento não apareceu por aqui hoje.

temperaturas: 

18.5º C de minima
33.9º C de máxima

atuais:

céu esbranquiçado sem vento e sigo com 28.6ºC


nota: mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2012 às 19:08)

Boas,tarde super ...céu pouco nublado e muita bruma,vento moderado de WNW...mas ,com 35.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.0ºC / 39.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2012 às 22:39)

Boas,ambiente ainda ,vento fraco de WNW,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Ago 2012 às 00:51)

O Mário Barros relata uma máxima de 38,9 ºC em Maçores, dia 10.

Pelas 22:16h ainda estavam 26,9 ºC.

Dia de céu muito nublado e sensação térmica muito elevada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2012 às 09:06)

Bom dia, depois de uma mínima de *10.9ºC*, seguimos com

*Temp 23.0ºC
HR 47%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento 0.7km/h de S*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2012 às 16:17)

Boas...bem melhor hoje ,sem aquele ambiente infernal ...céu limpo e visibilidade a 100% ,com 33.5ºC e o vento a ficar moderado WNW...brisa se faz favor .


----------



## Serrano (11 Ago 2012 às 17:29)

27.5ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2012 às 19:33)

Boas,hoje já vou ter ar fresco ...já chega de inferno ,a brisa a partir das 15h...travou a temperatura ,com 28.0ºC e vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 34.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2012 às 20:06)

Boas,o sol a poente,já meio tapado por nuvens altas,e ar já mais fresco ,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2012 às 21:12)

Boas,por aqui...começou a operação,arejar a casa ...depois de 4 dias de ar forçado,bem que sabe este ar natural ,com 22.7ºC e brisa moderada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2012 às 22:42)

Boas,o ambiente vai refrescando...em casa e na rua ,com 20.4ºC e a brisa continua.


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2012 às 22:53)

Boas, céu nublado

*Temp. 18.4ºC
HR 78%
Pressão 1023 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2012 às 10:27)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado

*Temp. 24.5ºC
HR 49%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de NE*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2012 às 13:15)

boas

por Gouveia ontem o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, e com uma leve brisa. 
temperaturas: 

18.4ºC de minima 
31.4ºC de máxima


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Ago 2012 às 13:19)

hoje a manha já foi mais fresca, com o céu já nublado por algumas nuvens. nao ha vento e sigo com 28.2ºC

16.2ºC foi a minima desta noite.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2012 às 14:02)

Boas, alguns cirrus

*Temp. 28.8ºC
HR 34%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 7.9 km/h de NNE*


----------



## Serrano (12 Ago 2012 às 15:44)

Algumas nuvens altas no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 26.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2012 às 18:16)

Boas,desta já me livrei ...foi cá um sufoco de tantas horas ,hoje já com temperatura mais baixa em casa e na rua...alívio nem se podia andar na rua ,muita brisa neste momento e já a sentir-se o ar fresco...tão bom ,com 27.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2012 às 19:04)

Boas, céu nublado e vento moderado

*Temp. 23.6ºC
HR 49%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento 10.1 km/h de N*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2012 às 22:05)

Boas ...na rua já ambiente mais favorável,fresquinho e mais fresquinho ,é outra coisa ,brisa,muita,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## panda (12 Ago 2012 às 23:07)

Temperaturas mais frescas 
Tº actual *19ºC* e *30%hr*


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Ago 2012 às 23:39)

Estação de serviço de Castelo Branco hoje.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Ago 2012 às 06:59)

Bom dia, céu nublado

*Temp. 11.1ºC
HR 97%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (13 Ago 2012 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

de regresso a Bragança depois de 5 dias entre Douro e Minho, com uma temperatura agradável de *23,9ºC*, depois de uma mínima de *12,6ºC*.

Aqui o céu ainda se mantém limpo, à espera de alguma água que caia entre amanhã e Quarta... e que falta fazia nesta secura que é o Nordeste Transmontano em Agosto....


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2012 às 15:50)

boas

de regresso a santa comba, onde o dia esta a ser pouco nublado por nuvens altas e alguns cúmulos minúsculos. o vento sopra fraquinho ate agora... sigo com 28.3ºC


----------



## panda (13 Ago 2012 às 16:21)

boas
Temperatura actual *30ºC*
céu com alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2012 às 16:59)

Boas,esta noite já foi fresca ...bem vinda ,vento de WSW,a deixar subir a temperatura um pouco,com 31.6ºC e o céu a ficar com nuvens altas.


----------



## Norther (13 Ago 2012 às 18:15)

Boas tardes dia mais fresco com 28.3ºC neste momento
alguma nebulosidade alta
20% HR
1012 hpa
vento fraco quadrante W

máxima ja foi atingida de 29.1ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Ago 2012 às 18:16)

Boas, vento moderado

*Temp. 29.0ºC
HR 40%
Pressão 1015 hPa
Vento 7.2 km/h de NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2012 às 19:08)

Boas,vento moderado de WSW,com 29.9ºC e muito sol.

Dados de hoje 12.8ºC / 32.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2012 às 21:25)

Boas,vento moderado de WNW,com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2012 às 22:36)

Brisa com 21.7ºC...bem bom .


----------



## panda (13 Ago 2012 às 22:57)

leve brisa com uma temperatura agradável *21ºC* e *29%HR*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2012 às 07:13)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado

*Temp. 18.3ºC
HR 83%
Pressão 1015 hPa 
Vento 2.2 km/h de NE*


----------



## Mjhb (14 Ago 2012 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o céu está nublado, e ao longo da madrugada foi pingando, mas não chegou a 0,5mm. O vento está moderado de W a NW, e o sol vai de vez a quando aparecendo.

Atuais 20,3ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2012 às 12:14)

Bom dia .

Que maravilha de dia...estava mesmo a ser preciso...fresco,muito ,e já agora umas pingas ,muitas nuvens e com sol por vezes,o vento de SWW,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (14 Ago 2012 às 12:18)

bom dia estão 22.4ºC com céu algo nublado
48% HR
1014 hpa
vento fraco sudoeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2012 às 13:11)

Mais sol e menos nuvens ,com 26.1ºC e vento de SWS.


----------



## Z13 (14 Ago 2012 às 15:37)

Por Bragança ainda nada... sol, algumas nuvens e * 27,2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2012 às 15:42)

Boas, por aqui algum sol, poucas nuvens e muito vento, uma rajada de *42.5km/h*

*Temp 28.2ºC
HR 37%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 23.0 km/h de W*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2012 às 17:03)

Boas,muito sol com algumas nuvens soltas,vento bastante moderado de SSW,com ambiente morno e com 28.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2012 às 17:49)

Boas,o céu vai ficando muito nublado e vento moderado de SWW,com 27.2ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 29.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2012 às 18:50)

boas

dia de céu nublado por aqui ate agora com vento fraco. mesmo assim com a temperatura elevada. esta um bafo horrível. 

temperaturas: 

19.6ºC de minima

29.7ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu agora muito nublado, vento fraco e sigo com uns abafados 26.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Ago 2012 às 19:33)

e eis que chega a chuvinha  começou a chover já faz 5 minutos, e chove bem! 

o vento sopra fraco mas a temperatura continua alta nos 24.3ºC


----------



## Fil (14 Ago 2012 às 20:19)

Por cá ainda não chove, o céu está muito nublado e a temperatura é de 21,3ºC.

Mínima de 16,2ºC e máxima de 25,8ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Ago 2012 às 20:22)

Como está pelos arredores da Serra da Estrela? Parece-me que vai ser só uns pingos para essas bandas...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2012 às 20:52)

Boas,vento moderado e algumas nuvens,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2012 às 22:39)

Boas, por aqui  nada , continua vento

*Temp. 22.8ºC 
HR 71%
Pressão 1012 hPa
Vento 15.1 km/h de W*


----------



## panda (14 Ago 2012 às 23:03)

Céu muito nublado com vento na média de 8Km/h
Temperatura actual *20ºC* e *55%hr*
Pressão atmosférica *1010hpa*


----------



## panda (14 Ago 2012 às 23:37)

já caiu fraca


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Ago 2012 às 00:59)

boas

cheguei agora da festa aqui da cidade, assisti a um concerto acompanhado por algumas pingas que nem o pessoal se chateou muito.
 agora o vento é que anda estranho, ha momentos que sopra forte e há momentos que pausa parando completamente.  

quando o vento pára fica um bafo terrível quando recomeça ate sabe bem... sigo com a temperatura elevada nos 22.5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2012 às 01:38)

Alto Douro e Trás-os-Montes: previsão de chuva nas próximas horas ... 

*Acompanhamento pelo radar:*

Radar de precipitación: Galicia


----------



## VILA REAL (15 Ago 2012 às 01:38)

Depois de um dia com uns brevíssimos aguaceiros, chove moderadamente à uns 20 minutos. A "coisa" promete


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Ago 2012 às 01:39)

começou a cair um diluvio acompanhado de vento forte a temperatura caiu para os 19.7ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Ago 2012 às 02:26)

o vento já parou, tal como referi abocado para depois recomeça... mas a chuva cai com intensidade, mas que bela rega


----------



## Geiras (15 Ago 2012 às 02:29)

Muito vento por aqui, mas sem chuva.


----------



## Fil (15 Ago 2012 às 02:59)

Chove com muita força desde há uns 10 minutos acompanhado de muito vento, infelizmente estou sem pluviómetro. A temperatura actual é de 17,0ºC.


----------



## Norther (15 Ago 2012 às 03:15)

Por aqui chove bem aconpanhado de vento moderado, parece um dia de inverno, temperatura 16.2ºC e 74%


----------



## Norther (15 Ago 2012 às 03:22)

chove certinha e com alguma intencidade, 15.7ºC agora


----------



## Geiras (15 Ago 2012 às 03:45)

Já chove com intensidade!

EDIT (03h53): Chove torrencialmente!!


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2012 às 06:20)

Bons dias, por aqui entre as 2 e 4  *14.7 mm* 

*Temp. 15.8ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento 5.0 km/h de NE*


----------



## panda (15 Ago 2012 às 09:22)

A durante a noite já rendeu *7.7mm*,de momento céu muito nublado 
Temperatura actual *16.2ºC* e *66%HR*


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2012 às 10:38)

Boas, céu nublado 

*Temp. 22.4ºC
HR 67%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de SW
Precipitação 15.0 mm*


----------



## Paulo H (15 Ago 2012 às 11:36)

Bom dia! Céu nublado, fresco, que bom! 
Mas não tarda muito, o sol vai aparecer de novo. Hoje à noite choveu bem, mas bem por aqui! Acordei com o ruído da chuva às 4h-4h30 da manhã, fui ver ao site e tinham chovido 7mm entre as 3h e as 4h. As terras ainda estão bem encharcadas, que saudades tinha desta chuva!


----------



## Paulo H (15 Ago 2012 às 11:59)

Ao consultar a precipitação observada no site IM, deduzo que deva ter chovido aqui à volta de 11 a 12mm entre as 2h e as 6h da manhã. Nada mau!

O sol já vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2012 às 12:00)

Boas a neblusidade está a dar lugar ao sol 

*Temp. 22.6ºC
HR 56%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de NNW*


----------



## Norther (15 Ago 2012 às 13:42)

boa tarde estão 21.5ºC com céu algo nublado
38% HR
1016 hpa
vento fraco de SW


----------



## Serrano (15 Ago 2012 às 14:25)

Neste momento, o sol começa a triunfar sobre as nuvens, com o termómetro a assinalar 23ºC no Sarzedo. Durante a noite ainda choveu bem, com a temperatura a descer até 14ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (15 Ago 2012 às 14:54)

Por aqui o céu continua nublado com o sol a aparecer, conforme podem verificar agora na transmissão da volta a portugal em castelo branco, na rtp1!


----------



## Mjhb (15 Ago 2012 às 15:36)

Já foi bem boa a rega, um milagre em agosto: 13,7mm


----------



## Brigantia (15 Ago 2012 às 17:25)

Fil disse:


> Chove com muita força desde há uns 10 minutos acompanhado de muito vento, infelizmente estou sem pluviómetro. A temperatura actual é de 17,0ºC.



O Z13 registou 8.4mm e o IM 8,6mm. Nada mau.


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2012 às 19:02)

Boas, céu pouco nublado

*Temp. 25.2ºC
HR 55%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de N*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2012 às 20:38)

Boa tarde .

Hoje foi dia de volta na cidade...presente !.

EEE e também ...de noite,de janela aberta,nem dei conta dela...dormia que nem um calhau ,nem dei conta,pela manhã ainda vi alguns aguaceiros fracos,durante a tarde abriu e já houve muito sol e temperatura amena,com 22.0ºC e vento muito fraco de SWW e poucas nuvens.

Dados de hoje 14.1ºC / 26.1ºC e 10.8mm...boa rega .


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2012 às 21:55)

Boas, tempo fresco 

*Temp. 16.1ºC
HR 79%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 0.7 km/h de S*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2012 às 22:55)

Boas,ligeira brisa com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Ago 2012 às 11:50)

Bragança, céu limpo e *21,7ºC* com 31% de hr

Mínima de *9,1ºC* esta manhã... fresca!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2012 às 12:37)

Bom dia .

Céu limpo e temperatura amena...por enquanto ,com 25.1ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2012 às 13:51)

Boas,o sol vai ficando quentinho,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2012 às 14:42)

Boas, dia de verão 

*Temp. 31.0ºC
HR 26%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento 2.9 km/h de NNW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2012 às 15:43)

Boas,por aqui vai dando o tiro de partida...para o que vêm aí,para os próximos dias ...mais uns dias aberração ...ambiente em aquecimento com vento fraco,com 30.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2012 às 17:26)

Boas,vento fraco com 31.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Ago 2012 às 18:36)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algum vento fraco durante a tarde. 

temperaturas de hoje: 

13.6ºC de minima
28.9ºC de máxima

atuais. 

céu limpo algum vento fraquinho e sogo com 27.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2012 às 19:11)

Boas,por aqui ainda dura ,com 31.3ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 31.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2012 às 20:54)

Boas,tudo calmo...sem vento com 25.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2012 às 22:13)

Boas,o vento de NW chegou e estabilizou a temperatura,com 24.6ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Ago 2012 às 23:23)

já começam as noites a estar fresquinhas 
Temperatura actual *21.2ºC* e *22%hr*
céu limpo sem vento


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2012 às 08:35)

Bom dia, mais um dia de verão 

*Temp. 20.4ºC*
*HR 62%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2012 às 10:15)

Bom dia .

Estava prometido...e o prometido já cai vai,para hoje...mais um dia aberração,muito ,não para de subir ,com 26.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2012 às 15:17)

Boas,por aqui já ao ataque ,vento moderado de SSW,com 33.7ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Ago 2012 às 16:51)

céu limpo e vento na média de 9Km/h W
*Temp 35ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2012 às 18:42)

Boas, céu limpo *máx. 33.5ºC* 

*Temp. 31.9ºC
HR 31%
Pressão 1013 hPa
Vento 7.2 km/h de N*


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Ago 2012 às 18:42)

boas

dia calmo por aqui sem praticamente vento e com o calor a não apertar muito.
o céu esteve sempre limpo. 

temperaturas: 

14.8ºC de minima
29.8ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 27.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2012 às 19:11)

Boas  ainda muito,vento moderado com 32.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 16.9ºC / 34.5ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2012 às 19:32)

Boas, por aqui a temp. está nos *28.5ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2012 às 21:53)

Boas, ainda com *21.7ºC
HR 63%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento 4.3 km/h de WNW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2012 às 22:55)

Boas,vento fraco de NW...com temperatura amena,com 24.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2012 às 23:02)

Boas, por agora uns agradáveis *18.8ºC*


----------



## panda (17 Ago 2012 às 23:06)

vento fraco de NW na média 3Km/h
*Temp. 25.6ºC*
*20%HR*
*P 1013HPA*


----------



## panda (18 Ago 2012 às 14:07)

já começa a aquecer *32ºC*


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2012 às 14:07)

27.8ºC no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.


----------



## panda (18 Ago 2012 às 17:25)

Bem depois de ter mudado as pilhas aos sensores da estação, estou de volta 
*Temp.33.3ºC*
*vento fraco *
*Pressão 1013hpa*


----------



## panda (18 Ago 2012 às 22:49)

Temperatura actual *26.5ºC*
Céu limpo e vento na média de 5Km/h NW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2012 às 23:28)

Boa noite.

Hoje o dia foi passado na campina...no Ladoeiro,ao ar livre todo o dia,estava cá um bafo ...mas líquido fresquinho não faltava e comida...e muita gente ...mais um dia  e céu limpo,com 24.6ºC e vento fraco de NW.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 33.9ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2012 às 06:58)

Bom dia, ontem tivemos por aqui uma max. de *34.3ºC*, hoje céu pouco nublado

*Temp.15.1ºC
HR 96%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 0.4 km/h de  S*


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2012 às 10:01)

Boas, hoje promete, já faz muito 

*Temp. 27.6ºC
HR 51%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento 1.3 Km/h de SE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2012 às 11:41)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia de verão pela zona...e vai aquecendo ,com 28.6ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2012 às 13:31)

Boas ...sol quentinho e com 31.0ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Ago 2012 às 13:46)

Temperatura actual *31.9ºC*
vento fraco de sw


----------



## Serrano (19 Ago 2012 às 14:10)

28.9ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2012 às 14:25)

Mais ,com 32.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2012 às 16:04)

Boas ...já chegaram nuvens altas e abafou o ambiente ,com 33.2ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2012 às 17:41)

Por aqui está na hora perigosa ...é só ar quente ,34.2ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Ago 2012 às 17:48)

Céu com muita nebulosidade alta e vento nulo
*Temp. 32.8ºC*
*20%HR* 
*Pressão atmosférica 1016hpa*


----------



## Norther (19 Ago 2012 às 17:56)

Boas tardes estão 32.4ºC com céu algo nublado por nuvens altas
20% HR
1018 hpa
vento fraco SW


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2012 às 19:11)

Boas,ainda é só ar quente ...foge que ainda morde ,com 33.5ºC  .

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2012 às 20:42)

boas

dia de sol apesar das nuvens altas que houve, não houve vento 

31.6ºC de máxima
16.1ºC de minima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 24.7ºC


----------



## Fil (19 Ago 2012 às 21:45)

Boas, mais uma tarde bastante quente com máxima de 29,7ºC e mínima de 15,8ºC.

Neste momento ainda 24,1ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2012 às 22:35)

Boas,ambiente ainda morno e vento fraco de NW,por casa já começa a subir a temperatura   depois de dias ,na rua com 26.4ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Ago 2012 às 23:52)

Temperatura actual *24.3* e *23%HR*
Pressão atmosférica *1017*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2012 às 15:01)

Boa tarde .

Mais 2...ou 3 dias de inferno que vêm por aí ,já deito verão pelos cabelos,nunca mais têm fim,maldito ,com 35.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2012 às 16:09)

Ar  com fartura ,por casa tudo no escuro e de tanga ,com 36.2ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2012 às 16:14)

Temperatura nos *36.7ºC*
céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2012 às 17:14)

Por aqui está a entrar na hora perigosa ...ar quente e com 37.1ºC .


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2012 às 18:33)

Neste momento *34.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2012 às 18:38)

Boas,ainda é só ar quente ...ainda queima ,com 35.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 37.2ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2012 às 21:13)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente apesar de a temperatura não ter subido muito mas muito abafado devido a humidade alta. nao houve vento. 
o extremos de hoje são os seguintes: 

18.4º C de minima
31.9º C de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo se vento e sigo com uns abafados 25.ºC com 67% de humidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2012 às 21:14)

Boas,a esta hora ainda 29.7ºC  ...mais uma noite de inferno .


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2012 às 22:45)

ainda quente, sem uma corrente de ar na rua... céu limpo e sigo com 23.2ºC...


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2012 às 22:46)

Boas, por aqui foi um dia muito  max. *36,2ºC 

Temp. 21.3ºC
HR 77%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2012 às 22:49)

Por aqui ainda vai durando  e está para durar ,por casa tudo fechado e assim vai ficar...hoje têm que ser uma noite de AC  ligado,com 27.7ºC e o vento de NW a aumentar neste momento um pouco.


----------



## panda (20 Ago 2012 às 22:52)

Temperatura ainda bastante elevada a esta hora
vento de NE 4Km/h
*Temp. 27.8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2012 às 23:16)

Por agora *20.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2012 às 23:52)

Boas  e a assim vai a noite!Com 26.3ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2012 às 00:04)

Temperatura a descer devagarinho 
Tº actual *25.7*


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2012 às 08:39)

hoje o dia promete 
*Temp. 22.6ºC* 
*31%HR*
*Vento fraco de S*


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2012 às 11:40)

Bom dia, mais um dia de 

*Temp. 28.5ºC
HR 54%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 0.9 km/h de NE*


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2012 às 12:27)

Temperatura já nos *32.2ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (21 Ago 2012 às 13:46)

Boa tarde.

Por cá, céu limpo esbranquiçado, por certo cheiinho daquela poeira horrível do Sahaara... 

Tempo quente, com vento fraco a moderado de S a SE. A mínima foi de 17,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2012 às 15:38)

Boa tarde .

Por aqui...a temperatura parou ,devido ao vento de WNW moderado...que apareceu há trinta minutos,inicialmente estava de SWS mais fraco e ,com a temperatura a subir...que nem uma doida ,com 36.0ºC .


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2012 às 18:18)

Temperatura nos *33.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2012 às 18:31)

Boas,continua o vento moderado de WNW...mas ainda muito quente ...muita bruma no ar,com 34.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.1ºC / 37.0ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Ago 2012 às 20:45)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo mas esbranquiçado, tirando o forte nevoeiro que  durou ate as 10h. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

20.2ºC de minima
29.2ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 22.9ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2012 às 22:01)

Boas, depois de uma max. de *34.0ºC*   seguimos com

*Temp. 20.6ºC
HR 79%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento 1.8 de NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2012 às 22:17)

Boas ...ainda 26.8ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2012 às 23:08)

Boas, por agora *18.1ºC*


----------



## panda (21 Ago 2012 às 23:18)

Noite mais fresca relativamente a ontem
*Temp. 24.4ºC*
vento nulo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2012 às 23:55)

Ainda dura ...com 24.4ºC e vento fraco NW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2012 às 12:35)

Bom dia .

Hoje ambiente na rua bem melhor ...hoje o nevoeiro logo pela manhã,bateu quase há porta,nos vales do rio Tejo,com vento fraco de SW,pela zona sul da cidade,notava-se ambiente mais fresco,coisa que não há por aqui já alguns dias ...a partir de amanhã ,volta novamente o verão aqui pela zona,céu limpo e vento fraco de SSW,com 29.8ºC...bem bom .


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2012 às 13:19)

Boas, nevoeiro até ás 11h30 . por agora céu limpo 

*Temp. 27.9ºC
HR 48%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de NWN*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2012 às 14:14)

Boas,ambiente mais quente ,o vento moderado de WSW ou SSE...a temperatura,sobe e desce ...por vezes ar quente ou semi quente ,com 33.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2012 às 15:57)

Boas,até ao momento chegou aos 34.3ºC ...o vento agora mais moderado de SWW,ajudou a descer a temperatura,com 33.3ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Ago 2012 às 17:03)

Temperatura nos *33.2ºC*
Céu limpo e vento de N média 5Km/h


----------



## Mjhb (22 Ago 2012 às 18:40)

Boa tarde.

Hoje está a ser um dia bastante agradável daqueles para que eu consiga suportar bem o verão... Pela manhã, o céu encontrava-se nublado por stratus e havia algum nevoeiro; ou seja, tempo fresco e húmido.
A partir do final da manhã (11h30), o céu começou a abrir e surgiu um dia maravilhoso de sol, mesmo à moda de agosto. O sol começou a pertar, mas cedo o vento se fez vingar, e o ambiente ao longo da tarde nunca se tornou muito quente.

A máxima andou à volta dos 28ºC. Neste momento, céu limpo e vento moderado.

Para mim, isto sim é um belo dia de verão!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2012 às 18:58)

Boas,mais pela noite...acho que já tenho direito a arejar a casa ,o vento continua moderado de SWW,a temperatura em boa descida,em relação aos últimos dias,com 31.2ºC e  céu limpo.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 34.3ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Ago 2012 às 19:04)

neste momento ainda nos *30.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2012 às 19:38)

Boas,a esta hora já abaixo dos trinta graus...ainda com sol,já alguns dias que não via uma temperatura destas a esta hora ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## panda (22 Ago 2012 às 20:13)

e vai descendo *27.2ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Ago 2012 às 20:40)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu encoberto por neblina e algum nevoeiro. 
o sol apareceu depois do 12h ficado o céu limpo. o vento soprou fraco de oeste durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

17.8ºC de minima
28.9ºC de maxima

atuais: 

o ceu começou a encobrir á coisa de meia hora, por neblina, esta a chegar cedo... o vento sopra fraquito e sigo com 22.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2012 às 22:20)

Boas,por aqui ainda só vai refrescando ,com 23.3ºC e o vento ainda moderado,agora de WNW...será brisa,que vêm por ai ,para onde é que tu tens andado...fizeste cá muita falta .


----------



## panda (22 Ago 2012 às 23:26)

que bem sabe esta fresquidão. *Temp. nos 22ºC*


----------



## Norther (23 Ago 2012 às 00:24)

boa noite estão 19.2ºC com céu limpo
43% HR
1014hpa
vento fraco SW
 sabe mesmo bem este fresquinho


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Ago 2012 às 09:40)

Bom dia, uma manhã com nevoeiro 

*Temp. 21.9ºC
HR 67%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## panda (23 Ago 2012 às 10:28)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de SE
Temperatura *23ºC* e *23%hr*


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Ago 2012 às 12:16)

Boas, céu com muitas nuvens 

*Temp. 24.8ºC
HR 54%
Pressão 1018 hPa
Vento 5.4 km/h de NWN*


----------



## panda (23 Ago 2012 às 12:30)

a temperatura vai subindo devagarinho
*Temp. 26.3ºC*
*20%HR*
*Pressão atmosférica 1013hpa*
céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## Norther (23 Ago 2012 às 13:18)

muitas nuvens pelo litoral norte e centro ja pelo interior o oposto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2012 às 15:58)

Boa tarde .

Esta noite e manhã já com ambiente fresco ...a tarde,está a ser uma excelente tarde de verão...nada escaldões ,vento por vezes moderado de WNW,depois de uma manhã de céu limpo ...a poente nuvens altas a chegar,com 31.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2012 às 17:41)

Já em descida...com 28.7ºC...bem bom .


----------



## panda (23 Ago 2012 às 18:12)

A máxima de hoje foi *28.7ºC* 
Tº actual *26.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2012 às 18:40)

Boas,muita brisa já refrescando o ambiente ,com 26.3ºC .

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 31.8ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Ago 2012 às 20:54)

boas

dia de céu muito nublado, apenas ao meio da tarde é que o céu limpou. 
o vento soprou fraco desde que limpou. 

temperaturas: 

17.4ºC de minima
28.4ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 19.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Ago 2012 às 21:19)

Por aqui foi um dia muito nublado  máxima de *27.7ºC*

*Temp. 19.2ºC
HR 80%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 3.1 km/h de NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2012 às 21:25)

Boas ...ainda melhor lá fora,boa brisa para arejar a casa...em andamento ,com 19.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

Bons ventos ...com 18.3ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Ago 2012 às 23:28)

*Temp. nos 17.7ºC e 44%hr*
*P 1013hpa*
vento nulo


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2012 às 09:16)

Bom dia, a manhã começou com sol mas neste momento está nublado 

*Temp. 20.7ºC
HR 58%
Pressão 1016 hPa
Vento 0.4 km/h de W*


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2012 às 09:31)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem foi o que por terras de meus avós maternos se chama "macareno". Passo a explicar: nevoeiro, com alguma morrinha pela manhã, vento fraco e temperatura de tal modo que não sentes nem frio nem calor. Resumindo: NÃO SE PASSA NADA!

A máxima foi de 25,8ºC e a mínima de 13,8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Ago 2012 às 09:50)

Já hoje, o nevoeiro e céu nublado voltaram a marcar presença, mas hoje parece que vão ser rompidos.
Já há algum sol e a temperatura vai subindo a pouco e pouco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2012 às 10:40)

Bom dia .

Já com o ambiente por casa bem melhor...depois de uma noite mais fresca na rua,ajudou a limpar mais alguns ºC que havia a mais ,céu limpo e um rico dia de verão,com 22.6ºC e uma ligeira brisa...muito bom .


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2012 às 11:12)

Boas, o céu continua nublado e seguimos com *26ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2012 às 11:49)

Céu limpo e uma boa brisa ...com 24.0ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Ago 2012 às 12:33)

Céu limpo e vento fraco de N
*Temp. 22.5ºC e 21%HR*
*Pressão 1013hpa*


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2012 às 13:57)

Boas, céu nublado 

*Temp. 26.6ºC
HR 47%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 4.0 km/h de WSW*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Ago 2012 às 14:54)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de céu muito nublado, e com uma leve brisa. 

a minima foi de 14.8ºC 

atuais: 

céu muito nublado, sem vento e sigo com 25.9ºC 


mais logo reporto a partir de Gouveia


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2012 às 17:58)

ChUvisco e 20,5ºC por aqui. O chão começa a ficar molhado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2012 às 18:25)

Boas,depois de uma tarde cheio de sol e com uma temperatura agradavél ,neste momento muitas nuvens e quase sem sol ,muita brisa e com 26.5ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 29.2ºC.


----------



## panda (24 Ago 2012 às 18:30)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco a moderado rajada máxima *20.2 Km/h* 
*Temperatura actual 24.7ºC. A máxima foi de 26.6ºC*
*Pressão atmosférica 1013hpa*
*Humidade 24%*


----------



## Dan (24 Ago 2012 às 18:32)

Agora 19,6ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Norther (24 Ago 2012 às 20:03)

Boas tardes estão 20.9ºC com céu nublado
53% HR (humidade)
1014 hpa (pressão atmosférica) 
vento fraco por vezes moderado de Noroeste


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

Boas,noite maravilha ...muita brisa com 20.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

boas

por Gouveia esta tudo calmo, já chuviscou por arqui, não ha vento e sigo com 18.4ºC


----------



## panda (24 Ago 2012 às 22:34)

*Temperatura nos 20.4ºC e 48%hr*
*Pressão atmosférica 1015hpa*


----------



## Mjhb (25 Ago 2012 às 12:21)

Bom dia.

A noite e madrugada foram de chuvisco a chuva fraca, mas não tenho registo de precipitação, porque me esqueci de devolver o pluviómetro ao pouso, desde que o escondi da pequenada. 

Hoje, o dia nasceu com céu limpo, passando a pouco nublado por stratocumulus e cumulus. Entretanto, a nebulosidade aumentou, e apareceram algumas nuvens altas.

O vento é fraco a moderado de W a NW.

Atuais 21,4ºC e 50%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Ago 2012 às 12:53)

boas

por Gouveia a madrugada foi de chuvinha fraca, mas de vez em quando intensa... 

ja a manha foi de céu nublado, mas com o sol sempre presente, nao ha vento e sigo com 24.0ºC


----------



## panda (25 Ago 2012 às 13:25)

Céu limpo e vento fraco
*Temp. 25.6ºC*
*Pressão atmosférica 1017hpa*


----------



## Mjhb (25 Ago 2012 às 13:31)

Céu pouco nublado, a tender para o limpo, com vento fraco. 

Atuais 22,4ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## Serrano (25 Ago 2012 às 14:30)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a assinalar 24.5ºC.


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2012 às 14:45)

boas tardes tenho 27.4ºC com céu limpo
23% HR
1018 hpa
vento fraco de S

pelo que me apercebi esta madrugada não caiu nem uma pinga


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2012 às 17:12)

Boas,por aqui decorre mais um dia de verão ...com céu limpoe vento fraco,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Ago 2012 às 17:54)

*Temp. nos 28.5ºC*
*vento fraco  e céu limpo*
*P 1016*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2012 às 18:47)

Muito sol e a brisa já actuar ,com 28.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.0ºC / 30.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2012 às 22:01)

Boas,continuação de uma boa noite com uma ligeira brisa ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Ago 2012 às 22:49)

*Temp. 19.8ºC e 33%HR*
*Pressão atmosférica 1017hpa*
*Céu limpo e vento nulo*


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2012 às 08:22)

Bom dia, céu limpo, mínima de *8.5ºC* 

*Temp. 15.9ºC
HR 75%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## panda (26 Ago 2012 às 10:22)

*Temp. 22ºC e 22%hr*
*Céu limpo e vento fraco*


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2012 às 11:17)

Boas, começa a aquecer 

*Temp. 25.4ºC
HR 47%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento 1.3 km/h de NE*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2012 às 11:45)

Bom dia .

Muito sol ...hoje promete aquecer  um bocadinho,com 26.9ºC e vento fraco de SWS.


----------



## panda (26 Ago 2012 às 13:23)

*Temp. nos 27.4ºC*
*céu limpo vento fraco de NW*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2012 às 13:31)

Boas,vai subindo...com 29.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (26 Ago 2012 às 14:03)

25.6ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2012 às 14:28)

boas tardes estão 27.9ºC com céu limpo
20% HR
1016 hpa
vento fraco de S


----------



## Z13 (26 Ago 2012 às 15:07)

Bragança, céu limpo e 27,2C

Mínima desta manha: 8,7C


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2012 às 15:32)

Z13 disse:


> Bragança, céu limpo e 27,2C
> 
> Mínima desta manha: 8,7C



Mínima algo fresca.

Dentro de poucas semanas estarei de novo a reportar a partir de Bragança, já estou com saudades.


----------



## panda (26 Ago 2012 às 15:52)

*Não esperava que a temperatura subi-se tanto 32.2ºC *
*Céu limpo e vento fraco de S*
*P 1016*


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Ago 2012 às 16:29)

boas

por Gouveia a manha foi de céu limpo e sem vento. 

atualmente esta quente, céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 29.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2012 às 16:47)

Boas ...muito sol e ,com 31.7ºC e vento fraco,quando é que chega a brisa ,está a fazer cá muita falta .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2012 às 19:03)

Boas ...o vento ainda de SSW,ainda a manter o ambiente quentinho,com 30.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 32.4ºC. .


----------



## panda (26 Ago 2012 às 21:44)

*Temp. actual 24.5ºC e máxima de hoje 32.9ºC*
Noite com céu limpo e vento na ordem dos 4Km/h de E
P 1015


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Ago 2012 às 22:14)

em Gouveia a tarde foi de sol com algum vento fraco 29.9ºC foi a máxima. 

de volta a Santa Comba Dão, onde esta tudo calmo, aqui o vento sopra fraco o céu está limpo e digo com 19.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2012 às 23:01)

Boas,agora já com a brisa a correr...ambiente bem melhor ,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2012 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Por cá, a manhã acordou fresca, com vento fraco de direção variável, muitas nuvens e nevoeiro. A mínima esta madrugada tocou os 13,2ºC... 

Atuais 14,5ºC e 85%HR.


----------



## panda (27 Ago 2012 às 09:51)

* Mínima desta madrugada 14.9ºC. Temp. actual 18.2ºC e 36%hr *
*Céu nublado por nuvens altas vento fraco de NW*
*P 1017*


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2012 às 11:09)

Céu nublado, alguma neblina e vento muito fraco. 

Atuais 16,9ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2012 às 12:41)

Bom dia .

Hoje...depois de uma noite e manhã muito boa...fresco ,com céu muito nublado ,neste momento o sol vai aparecendo por entre as nuvens...resumindo,que belo dia de verão,podiam vir muitos dias iguais a este,assim era uma maravilha ,com 23.7ºC e vento de SSW.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2012 às 13:10)

Boa tarde!

Por Viseu, o dia já se tornou um pouco mais solarengo, mas nada que se cheire.
O céu está ainda cheio de nuvens, em especial altas, e de resíduos do nevoeiro da manhã.

O sol mal passa, e pedaços de azul são raros, mas ao menos não é aquele tempo morrinhento (cá em cima há muitas expressões inventadas para descrever o tempo ), que tem sido mau hábito dos últimos tempos.

Vento moderado do quadrante E.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2012 às 15:03)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens com vento de SSW,com 27.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2012 às 16:54)

Boas,situação igual ...muitas nuvens e pouco sol ,com 27.9ºC e vento de SSW.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Ago 2012 às 18:24)

Boa tarde.

Depois dum tempo um pouco pachorrento, o céu está já pouco nublado. O vento é fraco a moderado, e o ambiente ameno.

Atuais 23,5ºC e 38%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2012 às 18:37)

Boas,por aqui neste momento algum sol há mistura com nuvens ,com 27.6ºC e algum vento de WSW.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 28.8ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Ago 2012 às 19:37)

Fiquei surpreso.. Acabou de chover um aguaceiro durante 1min, quase que sem nuvens! Apenas talvez uma nuvem pequena, fraca e fragmentada por cima do meu bairro, nunca imaginando tal acontecer! É muito provável que nem tenha chovido noutras zonas da cidade! Incrível..


----------



## Paulo H (27 Ago 2012 às 19:43)

Acabei de consultar agora o radar, talvez esteja a pingar noutras regiões.. Isto não estava previsto acontecer!


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2012 às 19:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Fiquei surpreso.. Acabou de chover um aguaceiro durante 1min, quase que sem nuvens! Apenas talvez uma nuvem pequena, fraca e fragmentada por cima do meu bairro, nunca imaginando tal acontecer! É muito provável que nem tenha chovido noutras zonas da cidade! Incrível..



Boa Tarde Paulo

Aqui em Espinho também aconteceu o mesmo, durou 2/3 minutos e não choveu mais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2012 às 20:00)

Paulo H disse:


> Fiquei surpreso.. Acabou de chover um aguaceiro durante 1min, quase que sem nuvens! Apenas talvez uma nuvem pequena, fraca e fragmentada por cima do meu bairro, nunca imaginando tal acontecer! É muito provável que nem tenha chovido noutras zonas da cidade! Incrível..



É verdade Paulo H...por aqui pela carapalha de baixo,tambem fiquei espantado ,com nuvens ao largo e começou a pingar,e era fresca a chuva .


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Ago 2012 às 20:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado tornado-se agora muito nublado ao final da tarde. o vento esteve fraquito. 

extremos: 

15.1ºC de minima
28.2ºC de máxima

atuais: céu muito nublado algum vento e sigo com 20.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Ago 2012 às 20:29)

Em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, vai pingando.

O céu está interessante.

Uma panorâmica do que por aqui vai:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2012 às 22:03)

Boas,por aqui já com brisa de WNW...muito bom ,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Ago 2012 às 09:48)

Bom dia.

Por cá, o dia amanheceu nublado, mas entretanto o céu já está pouco nublado, essencialmente por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## panda (28 Ago 2012 às 10:05)

Bons dias
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas 
vento fraco de NW
*Temp. actual 20.4ºC*
* Mínima 15.2ºC *


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2012 às 15:26)

Boa tarde .

Mais uma noite bem boa...fresquinha  e sem vento...que ajudou a descer a temperatura,pelo meio da manhã o vento voltou fraco de SSW...neste momento vai ficando moderado entre SWNW e muitas nuvens já a marcar presênça...ambiente morno com 30.4ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Ago 2012 às 17:49)

*Temp. actual 27.7ºC*
*Temp. máxima de hoje 29.2ºC *
*Céu nublado por nuvens altas*
*Vento rodando de SE na média dos 7Km/h*
*P 1016hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2012 às 18:49)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e ambiente morno ...com 27.0ºC e algum vento entre SW e NW.

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 30.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Ago 2012 às 18:53)

Céu nublado e *22,4ºC*

Extremos de *14,4ºC  26,2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2012 às 21:30)

Boas,muita brisa e ambiente na rua muito bom...do melhor,fresquinho ,com 22.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Ago 2012 às 21:51)

boas

dia de céu nublado por aqui, o vento soprou fraco. 

temperaturas: 
15.7ºC de minima
29.4ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 19.3ºC


----------



## panda (28 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

*Noite com céu nublado e vento fraco*
*Temp. nos 21.4ºC e 34%hr*
*P 1018*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2012 às 23:40)

Boas,brisa com 20.4ºC ...até se dorme melhor .


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Ago 2012 às 08:25)

Bom dia, céu limpo 

*Temp. 16.7ºC
HR 71%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2012 às 10:09)

Céu praticamente limpo e *16,8ºC*

Mínima de *11,2ºC*

Sabem bem estas manhãs fresquinhas....


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Ago 2012 às 10:23)

Boas, alguma neblusidade

*Temp. 23.3ºC
HR 50%
Pressão 1021 hPa
Vento 0.9 km/h de WSW*


----------



## panda (29 Ago 2012 às 10:52)

Céu com alguma nebulosidade sendo por nuvens altas vento fraco de NW
*Temp. 21ºC e 23%HR* 
*P 1019hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2012 às 13:46)

Boa tarde .

Mais uma noite e até ao meio da manhã fresca ...neste momento a temperatura já vai subindo,nuvens altas mais a norte ,com 27.8ºC e algum vento de WNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Ago 2012 às 13:55)

Boas, céu meio encoberto com *26.5ºC* e vento *6.7 km/h* de *W*


----------



## panda (29 Ago 2012 às 15:39)

Céu meio encoberto com uma temperatura de *28.2ºC*
vento fraco de SW 
*P 1017*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2012 às 15:49)

Boas,ambiente mais quentinho e algum vento de WNW,com 29.7ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Ago 2012 às 17:24)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado. o vento soprou muito fraco ao longo do dia. 

temperaturas: 

13.6ºC de minima
27.1ºC de máxima

atuais: 

o céu continua muito nublado, o vento esta fraquinho e sigo com 25.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2012 às 17:39)

Nuvens altas e algum vento de WNW,com 29.1ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Ago 2012 às 18:13)

Temperatura tem estado com varias oscilações devido ao céu nublado e por vezes ao sol espreitar entre elas 
*Temp. 26.7ºC* 
*vento fraco*
*P 1017hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2012 às 18:59)

Boas,ainda algumas nuvens altas ...a deixarem passar o sol,com 27.0ºC e a brisa já bem presente .

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 30.1ºC.


----------



## panda (29 Ago 2012 às 19:07)

*Dados de hoje mínima 15.5ºC | máxima 28.5ºC *
*Temp. actual 25.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2012 às 20:49)

Boas,nuvens altas com uma boa brisa ,com 21.9ºC...sabe também este fresquinho .


----------



## Z13 (29 Ago 2012 às 21:59)

A temperatura vai caindo lentamente, depois de uma máxima de *25,1ºC*

*17,0ºC* actuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2012 às 22:35)

Ainda melhor...com 20.0ºC .


----------



## panda (29 Ago 2012 às 22:51)

*Temp. nos 18.4ºC e 32%hr*
*Vento calmo*
*P 1017hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2012 às 23:56)

Boas,já com brisa mais fresquinha de NWN,com 18.3ºC...muito bom .


----------



## Z13 (30 Ago 2012 às 10:01)

Bom dia, mínima de *8,7ºC*


Por agora céu limpo, sol e *17,7ºC*


----------



## panda (30 Ago 2012 às 11:16)

*Céu limpo e vento moderado de NW, rajada máxima 30.2Km/h *
*Temperatura nos 22.4ºC e 21%hr*
*Temperatura mínima 14.5ºC*


----------



## Dan (30 Ago 2012 às 11:19)

Manhã fresca neste final de Agosto com um valor mínimo de 9,2ºC.

Bragança (IM) com 8,2ºC. Na rede do IM destaque também para Lamas de Mouro e Miranda do Douro com valores mínimos da ordem dos 7ºC. 

Por agora 20,3ºC e o céu com poucas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2012 às 15:54)

Boa tarde .

Depois de uma manhã muito ventosa com vento de NNE ...agora mais calmo e sem direção certa,tanto está de N como SSE,ambiente morno ,com 29.8ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Ago 2012 às 16:08)

*hoje o vento ainda não deu tréguas e céu limpo*
* Temp. nos 27.7ºC
P 1018hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2012 às 18:50)

Boas,o vento de N...de vez enquando dá por aqui umas boas sopradelas ,com céu limpo mais 28.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.3ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Ago 2012 às 19:41)

*Temperaturas de hoje: Mínima 14.5ºC | Máxima 28.1 *
*Temp. actual 25ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Ago 2012 às 20:28)

boas


por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado e com o vento moderado a soprar durante toda a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

12.9ºC de minima
27.3ºC de maxima

atuais: 

ceu limpo vento sopra agora fraco e sigo com 21.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2012 às 21:05)

Boas,o vento agora mais fraco de NNE...hoje vou a senti-lo no meu quarto,que bem vai saber ,com 24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2012 às 22:53)

Boas,noite de lua grande ...com vento fraco de N,com 23.4ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Ago 2012 às 23:22)

O vento continua na média de 15Km/h. rajada máxima *31.7Km/h* 
*Temp. nos 22.7ºC e 21%hr*


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2012 às 09:21)

Bom dia

Alguns cirrus e 13,9ºC.

Mínima de 10,0ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2012 às 09:46)

Bom dia
Céu algo nublado por nuvens altas.A noite foi de vento forte e ainda não abrandou, rajada máxima de *43.2Km/h* 
Temperatura mínima *15.2ºC*
Temperatura actual *17.8ºC e 24%hr*
*P 1022hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2012 às 11:32)

Bom dia .

Depois de mais uma noite fresca e muito ventosa...hoje posso dizer...que por aqui ainda está fresco ,devido ao céu estar nublado por nuvens altas,quando dizem que vêm por aí mais uns dias ,por enquanto muito bom ,com 21.3ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2012 às 12:35)

Por aqui as nuvens altas ainda vão fazendo alguma chantagem ,com 23.6ºC e o vento fraco em várias direções.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2012 às 14:42)

Boas ,já com céu limpo e a temperatura a subir,com 27.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2012 às 16:39)

Céu limpo mas ainda com vento moderado de NW
*Temp. 28.9ºC*
*P 1018hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2012 às 16:55)

Boas,céu limpo e já com o vento mais marcado ESE...o ambiente vai morno,com 30.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2012 às 18:44)

Neste momento estou atingir a máxima do dia,com 30.8ºC e vento nulo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2012 às 19:41)

Boas,bastou duas sopradelas de vento de N...para a temperatura baixar um grau em menos de cinco minutos ,com 29.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.7ºC / 30.9ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2012 às 20:13)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Neste momento estou atingir a máxima do dia,com 30.8ºC e vento nulo .


boas noites que rajadas de vento registras-te ai em castelo branco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2012 às 20:29)

panda disse:


> boas noites que rajadas de vento registras-te ai em castelo branco



Boas,a máxima foi de 38.0km/h pelas 7.0h da manhã.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Ago 2012 às 20:39)

boas

por aqui a noite foi ventosa, com o vento a soprar moderado ate ao final da manha, enfraquecendo de tarde. 
o céu esteve pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas. 

temperaturas: 

16.2ºC de minima
30.9ºC de máxima

atuais: 

céu pouco nublado e algum fumo também. o vento continua a soprar neste momento, fraco... sigo com 25.2ºC


----------



## panda (31 Ago 2012 às 21:45)

*Temperaturas de hoje: 15.2ºC / 28.9ºC*
*Temp. actual 24.5ºC*
*Vento de NW  média 10Km/h*
*P1018hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2012 às 22:18)

Vento fraco de N com 24.1ºC...e assim termina o mês .


----------



## Dan (31 Ago 2012 às 22:53)

Continua o vento de leste. 17,7ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

10,0ºC / 25,7ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Ago 2012 às 23:29)

Boas, hoje foi um dia de verão com vento fraco a moderado e muitos cirrus

*Temp. 13.5ºC 
HR 45%
Pressão 1020 hPa
Vento nulo*


----------

